# My First Computer AKA I have no idea what I'm doing.



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

O.K so...I would love to build my own computer but, I don't know where to shop, I don't know the prices, and I need help, my computer seems like a complete rip-off.

*Motherboard* - Intel® BOXDG965WHMKR Intel® G965 Express
Socket LGA775 ATX Motherboard - $134

*CPU* - 
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E4300 - HH80557PG0332M - Tray CPU - Socket LGA775 - $120

*Power Supply* - Antec SmartPower 2.0 500W Power Supply - $70

*Graphics Card* - 
Umm, looking.

*Sound Card* - 
Scrapped

*Case* - Thermaltake Mambo Mid Tower Case - $40


*Memory* - MAXTOR 200GB SERIAL ATA/150 HARD DRIVE - 6L200M0 - $70

*Ram* - DDR2 1GB Dual Channel (2x512MB) PC2-6400 800MHz (4-4-4-12) Low Latency Non-ECC Unbuffered. 240-Pin with aluminum heat shields - $70

*PCI Adapter* - Netgear GA311 Gigabit PCI Adapter - $30

*Operating System* - Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition - $90


Yea, I probably have too much crap, all feedback, thoughts, advice is greatly appreciated, even if it is how bad I am at this. 

I'm using this computer mostly for gaming, but also for school...

I feel like this is an extreme rip off because, Dell sells computers with speakers, keyboard, mouse monitor, and a pretty damn good computer for very cheap.... Help me...


----------



## Casheti (May 20, 2007)

That is THE worst graphics card ever for gaming. Who or what told you to get that pos?

And an AGP card wouldn't even fit in that motherboard anyways lol...

Look for a PCI-Express graphics card. I recommend either my X850XT or a 6800GS if you're planning some light gaming. They're not too expensive and they most certainly do the job.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

Ehehe...I guess I won't listen to my friends anymore

I am going to do like, partially hard-core gaming, I need some partially high specs


----------



## zekrahminator (May 20, 2007)

www.newegg.com If you're in the USA 

Tell ya what: Hows about you tell us how much you're willing to spend, and Casheti n me will configure you something accordingly. You sound like someone who'd love to get into computers, but might accidentally buy the wrong thing and get upset when things don't fit...no offense. Best to let the pros tell you what to do here mate . 

And I have a guide that'll tell you step-by-step how to build .


----------



## Casheti (May 20, 2007)

Lol... they tell you to get a shit card, and on top of that it won't even fit!

Your friends are pretty dumb..


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

Oh...wow newegg has some pretty cheap stuff, but then, I'm 14 and my parents won't let me buy stuff off the internet X_x..

O.K my budget is, 800-1000 dollars.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 20, 2007)

Well, then, ask your parents to do it . 

Want Casheti and I to configure you something that you can actually game on? 

Because otherwise, you're seriously better off getting a $600 laptop.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, you know what, might as well. If you guys could do that for me that would be great.


----------



## Casheti (May 20, 2007)

Also scrap that 18X Samsung DVD drive. You won't need that for school or gaming.. to be honest it's overkill.

The Creative soundcard: Ehhhhhhhhhhh... there's not really any need for that. Creative tend to have buggy drivers and then there's the whole debate about who "truely" supports DTS, EAX whatever... Onboard sound should do you just fine unless you're a sound fanatic or care about an extra 1fps.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 20, 2007)

Gimme fifteen minutes, I assume you have $800 to work with and a focus on gaming?


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

Yep, 800 to 1000 bucks to spend trying to keep it near 800-900 though. Don't want to over kill my parents pockets.


----------



## ktr (May 20, 2007)

Looking at your list and your info, i wouldnt recommend you building your own machine. Get a nice ready made, and just upgrade the memory and videocard...and you will be set.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

Well, I mean, I know how to build a machine, I just have no idea what to get...


----------



## Casheti (May 20, 2007)

Answer me this...

When you're installing the motherboard, what must you always do before placing it onto the tray?

(This is a noob test )


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

Well first off you gotta change that IO Shield thing, and place the spacers in the box according to where I want to put the motherboard..


----------



## Casheti (May 20, 2007)

Damn... I was hoping you forgot about spacers  Ahh well, I'll get my evil mean kicks some other way...


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 20, 2007)

Sorry, I don't like my motherboard fried. =D


----------



## pt (May 21, 2007)

guess  everything is going to sorted out by you 2, if you need help choosing just tell


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

I think you mean "you 3". DMX is also involved...


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

T.T You guys are great >.<


----------



## aximbigfan (May 21, 2007)

NewbieBuilder said:


> O.K so...I would love to build my own computer but, I don't know where to shop, I don't know the prices, and I need help, my computer seems like a complete rip-off.
> 
> *Motherboard* - Intel® BOXDG965WHMKR Intel® G965 Express
> Socket LGA775 ATX Motherboard - $134
> ...




LOl!!!!!! dell desktops are shit!


chris


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Really? Wow, I must not know a lot of things...soo why are they shit?


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

Nahh I think they're pretty okay for the price. I have one upstairs and it was cool. Of course all OEM PC's are a rip off because they're pre manufactured therefore the money they add on for profit is stupid and they also often cut corners with odd cases and custom cooling designs.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Yea..They are pretty decent for the price they come at..


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

20X Lite-On DVD burner: $34

Rosewill case with free shipping, tool-less drive clamps, and a 120mm exhaust fan: $50

Western Digital 80GB hard drive with quietness, reliability, and plenty of space (you don't need 250GB unless you're a video editor or a pirate: $45

Hanns G 19" Widescreen with 5ms response time: $170

Gigabyte AM2 motherboard with extreme reliability, sweet layout, and good looks: $85 (we can downgrade to a cheaper Asus if you'd like, but Gigabyte is known for boot-on-first-try reliability

HIS X1650Pro video card: $110 ($140 will get you a much better X1950GT, an upgrade you may want to consider)

FSP 400W Power Supply with 29A on the combined 12V+ rails: $50 (If you upgrade the video card, we may want to look at a slightly better power supply). 

Microsoft keyboard and mouse: $17

2GB of G.Skill DDR2 800 RAM: $85 (RAM prices have gone down the toilet, sweet )

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU: $56 (If you want, we can upgrade, but you prolly won't notice the difference)

Windows Vista Home Premium: $110 (Vista kicks ass)

Subtotal: $812

Shipping: $19 via UPS 3-day

Total: $830

That will do . I personally own the G.Skill RAM and the Gigabyte motherboard, and can tell you that both are reliable and kick ass. I want Vista Home Premium, I was the proud owner of a single core Athlon 64 CPU until I decided that I wanted a dual core AM2 thingy, I love my Hannn G monitor, and it's hard to argue with free shipping on Rosewill cases, which are surprisingly well built.


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

ZEK GO AND DIE (not literally), NEVER, AND I MEAN NEVER RECOMMEND VISTA FOR A GAMING PC.

STAY ON XP FOR GAMING!! CHRIST PLEASE DO! VISTA IS POO POO FOR GAMING!


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

I might take a bit more memory... For 30 bucks more, I would definitely want to upgrade that graphics card...I don't trust vista quite yet, heard it had quite a bit of problems. That ram, is freaking sweet, thats extremely cheap...

Wow, monitor and all for barely over 800....Thanks a ton


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Casheti said:


> ZEK GO AND DIE (not literally), NEVER, AND I MEAN NEVER RECOMMEND VISTA FOR A GAMING PC.
> 
> STAY ON XP FOR GAMING!! CHRIST PLEASE DO! VISTA IS POO POO FOR GAMING!



Vista reviews are a mixed bag. With 2GB of RAM and ATI/AMD's support, you're not going to run into any problems .

And it's pretty hard to argue with trippy Aero .

Though, come to think of it, if you want to save $20, stick with old tech and suffer with Windows Update for a few hours, XP Home SP2 will make you quite happy.


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

If you want Vista just download it...

Seriously don't buy it. Mine isn't legit but I get updates and all, because it's Activated and Validated. No point buying if it works for free.

Aero gets boring after a while, and you forget it's even there... The novelty soon wears off =\


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Well, even so, I still trust Windows Home/Pro a lot more than Vista... I heard Vista looks nice but doesn't perform very nice.


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

NewbieBuilder said:


> Well, even so, I still trust Windows Home/Pro a lot more than Vista... I heard Vista looks nice but doesn't perform very nice.



These words are tr00.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

So, if I upgrade that graphics card, I'm gonna be looking at a 500w power supply, and about 50 more dollars?

Also, I want to get a bit more memory, maybe 150gb or something...Could that be done?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Personal preference, then. If I were building new, I wouldn't even think about it, Windows Vista Home Premium would just go in there. But, if you like the classic stability of XP Home SP2, the link is here. 

And how dare you tell Mr.Builder to pirate Vista .


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

But still the fact remains clear as water. You WILL lose performance under Vista, no matter how you look at it.

I speak from experience, and from common knowledge.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Vista reviews are a mixed bag. With 2GB of RAM and ATI/AMD's support, you're not going to run into any problems .
> 
> And it's pretty hard to argue with trippy Aero .
> 
> Though, come to think of it, if you want to save $20, stick with old tech and suffer with Windows Update for a few hours, XP Home SP2 will make you quite happy.



i like vista.  it's not all that bad for gaming.  unless you want to run at like 24 AA and AP filtering at 1600x1200 or higher.....you won't notice it.  it's also fairly stable, above that the programs are steadily becoming more compatible with vista.  zek, that looks like a good build, amd's are amazing for the price they are now, but if you want more power, look into a core 2 duo system.  oh and only buy from oem if you want a laptop


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

I wouldn't let Vista get within 10 feet of me, even if it was totally free.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

The WD 160GB hard drive is here.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Ah, thank you, thats a nicely priced one...

Now all I need to do, is convince my parents that I know what I'm doing...Which is gonna be hard...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Take apart the computer you're using, and then put it back together, that'll get you experience AND prove you know what you're doing 

(and make sure you have the cash down, or else your parents won't order ANYTHING).


----------



## pt (May 21, 2007)

agree with cash on the vista
but i say usea "free" xp version, and use the monewy on a better gfx and cpu


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Take apart the computer you're using, and then put it back together, that'll get you experience AND prove you know what you're doing
> 
> (and make sure you have the cash down, or else your parents won't order ANYTHING).



And discharge the static from your body or else you'll break everything


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

pt said:


> agree with cash on the vista
> but i say usea "free" xp version, and use the monewy on a better gfx and cpu



where do you people get these free verisions?  i know for vista you can get ultimate and basically stop the trial and hold it there, but idk about actually getting a key


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

*****-*****-*****-*****-*****

Universal key for XP can be activated unlimited times. (From what I hear, never tried it myself). I think it belongs to some college who shows students how to install Windows. Up to you if you wanna try it, not guaranteeing anything.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> where do you people get these free verisions?  i know for vista you can get ultimate and basically stop the trial and hold it there, but idk about actually getting a key



It's called piracy, you get it off of limewire and bittorent .


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2007)

How many times do I have to tell you Zek, only gays use public tracker torrents and limewire.

Rapidshare FTW


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Which power supply should I get, if I want that 140 dollar graphics card?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

This power supply will hold you over pretty nicely, add $30 to the pricetag of system. 

This video card will kick ass .


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Oh O.K, I just thought that I might need to upgrade the power supply too...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Oh, and you might want to read through this review of the card you're getting, make sure you'll like the performance . There's a little thing about how loud the fan is, once the card is running, W1zzard leaves instructions somewhere in his review on how to shut the thing up. If you have any worries, start a new thread asking for some assistance. Remember, we'll help you, but don't expect us to hold your hand as you build this thing . 


And before you say "why can't I get any of the cards that are mauling the X1950GT?"....lemme tell you the prices of said mauling cards. 

X1950Pro (great buy, if you can spring for the cash): $160-$200

X1950XT: $250

X1950XTX: good luck finding one 

7900GT: $230

8800GTS: $300

8800GTX: $500+


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

So..so..so...

20X Lite-On DVD burner: $34

Rosewill case: $50

Hanns G 19" Widescreen with 5ms response time: $170

Gigabyte AM2 motherboard: $85

Microsoft keyboard and mouse: $17

2GB of G.Skill DDR2 800 RAM: $85 

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU: $56 

Western Digital 160gb: $53

FSP 400W Power Supply with 29A on the combined 12V+ rails: $50

Radeon X1950GT: $155 - $20 rebate

So, how does that look..


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

You forgot the OS, and as a preventative measure (so you don't run into any problems with the new video card), get this power supply .


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

ahh boo zek, you cleared out the key.  limewire? that'd take forever....like wayy forever, lol.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Limewire is a staple of piracy, I was just using it as an example, we all know that for real pirating speed we'd use a bittorent client .


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

O.k 2nd review...

20X Lite-On DVD burner: $34

Rosewill case: $50

Hanns G 19" Widescreen with 5ms response time: $170

Gigabyte AM2 motherboard: $85

Microsoft keyboard and mouse: $17

2GB of G.Skill DDR2 800 RAM: $85 

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ CPU: $56 

Western Digital 160gb: $53

mushkin 550w: $80

Radeon X1950GT: $155 - $20 rebate

Microsoft Windows XP Home: $90

$954.50 with shipping and tax all together, on the high side, but I definately like this computer...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

If you want a little more CPU horsepower and don't mind bringing the pricetag dangerously close to a grand, an Athlon 64 3800+ will serve you nicely.


----------



## freaksavior (May 21, 2007)

since you guys are so freely talking about pirating an os! you can get almost anything off torrents, but news groups are wickedly fast! also the vista can be cracked as well as xp, i've done both like that! although i do onw xp.......as for your build, it looks nice for that price.....the hanns g monitor is awesome, my dad picked it up at circuit city for $149 a couple months back, but for 170, i think you could get a 20" for like $10 moreexapmle

well thats my 2 cents!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Newbiebuilder, you have discovered the staple of the hardware community. 

It's REALLY easy to spend $100-$300 more than you originally planned . 

Take a good hard look at this rig, and figure out what you REALLY need, and what you can cut back on. The 3200 will serve you well, and the Hanns G will be INCREDIBLE (the price includes shipping).


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Ok, well I pushed it way close to my limit, and I got that 3800. I'm not really pushing my limits, but I barely made it under my limit...I think this computer is really wonderful, I'm gonna look over all the parts in extreme detail to make sure. But, at a glance it looks amazing, this is a lot better than what I can get from pre-built computers at a store or something for the same price...

P.S - even if it's only 10 dollars more, that 10 dollars is quite a bit...I have a 19'' monitor right now and it's just fine, so I'm good with the monitor.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Excellent choice, the 3800 is 2.4GHz of awesomeness .


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Woo, O.k my parents will buy me it, but I have to wait until they get a bit of extra money. I definitely am not going to complain about any wait time. 

Man, I am so happy right now    !!! Thank you guys, every single one of you especially mr.zekrahminator. I don't really know what else I can say besides thanks X-x....

I will probably start building in a month or 2, and I will definitely come back if I need any help. 

I should start reading, and researching on prices and learn a lot more of what makes a computer... and again thanks a lot.


----------



## FatForester (May 21, 2007)

Wow if he doesn't need that monitor, then he can change over to C2D! ..if he pirates his OS maybe..  Actually, the 170 savings off the monitor by itself would be enough. But, budget is always a priority!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

And you kinda need to see what you're doing to enjoy your new computer .


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Question! What PCI card should I get, I was thinking about getting a Netgear GA311 Gigabit PCI Adapter for 30 bucks


----------



## anticlutch (May 21, 2007)

Your motherboard should come with an ethernet connecter so you don't need to buy another one (unless you have another reason? )


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

For what, wired networking? You don't need any PCI cards, the motherboard comes with an Ethernet port that works quite nicely. If you need wireless, Gigabyte makes a very nice $20 adapter that I'm too lazy to look up.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Oh...  now I know.......................................................................................................................-___-


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2007)

Oh that's right, you're prolly going to ask what kind of speakers you need . 

That monitor has speakers built in, and while they may not be the best for gaming (like my 5.1 surround sound speakers), they'll do fine. The green wire plugs into the monitor on one end, and the green hole in the motherboard on the other. Color coded is awesome .


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

The monitor has a speaker? x]...Well, I have a very nice sound system that I'll use with that instead...


----------



## amd64skater (May 21, 2007)

NewbieBuilder said:


> The monitor has a speaker? x]...Well, I have a very nice sound system that I'll use with that instead...



http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1068243&CatId=2893 


nice speakers lots of bass and clean highs not sure where to find it cheaper but these are a good buy i have them my self


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2007)

Wait a minute, can't he keep the e4300?


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

O.K, well turns out my parents don't like the fact that I'm buying off of new egg because it's on the internet. Anyway you guys can convince them that it's safe and not a rip-off?! Apparently they want to buy the same stuff off of stores around the area, but when I check for the parts the stores don't have it.

They basicly don't trust online sites where you have to order, and that they'll rip me off, also they want to know, if something is broken or its the wrong product how I can return it. Anyway to convice them that new egg isn't stupid and totally only wants to rip you off?


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

Oh also, my dad thinks you're all a bunch of stupid amateurs who have no idea what the heck you're doing and you're all trying to rip me off, convince them please...-_______-


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2007)

Well, all you have to do is look into 3rd party reviews of Newegg. It is not like eBay. They are the top rated online computer retailer in the USA. I buy all of my computer parts from newegg, and the few times I've received anything bad, they replaced it with no hassle what so ever.

Additionally, buying those same parts suggested by Zek, and the others, in a normal retail store will almost double the price. 

While many of us may be amateurs, a good majority of us are not. I, myself, am 30yrs old, and have been building and trouble shooting computers since I was 14yrs old. I am, by no means, a professional, but I am nowhere near an amateur, either.

To buy these pieces in a normal retail store, when you can buy them from a well documented, fully respected online store, for half the price, is absolutely ridiculous.

For looking up the credibility of Newegg, I suggest starting at the Better Business Bureau.

In fact, here's the link: http://www.labbb.org/BBBWeb/Forms/Business/CompanyReportPage_Expository.aspx?CompanyID=13146135


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 21, 2007)

My god, thank you Wile E.


----------



## Namslas90 (May 21, 2007)

I will gladly vouch for the members here at TechPowerUp forums, that have helped you and their recomendations.  Also Newegg is a highly respected site.  Furthermore internet sales are safer than any method.

go here;

http://www.dca.ca.gov/bsis/alarm.htm

enter my ID # I will PM you with it.
This should solve all of your parents issues with trusting us here at TPU.


----------



## Pinchy (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm why an X2?

I recently built a C2D computer, with AUSTRALIAN prices (a LOT more expensive) for less than $1k AUD (our currency exchange is also higher). Sure, the vid card wasnt as good as an X1950GT, but thats because our prices are higher . Also, i had a crossfire mobo.




Casheti said:


> But still the fact remains clear as water. You WILL lose performance under Vista, no matter how you look at it.
> 
> I speak from experience, and from common knowledge.



Ive actually gotten a performance increase in Vista on my new computer. Although on my brothers laptop, it runs a lot worse than xp, on a newer comp with c2d/2gb ram/good video card, it actually runs a lot better.


----------



## Pinchy (May 21, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128042

$100 for C2D mobo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115013

$115 for C2D CPU

$215 all up; $54 more than the 3800+ and the X2 mobo, but once overclocked with that 800Mhz RAM...you wont reget it 

Personally, id rather get a better CPU than GPU, because the GPU is the part of the system that you will probably upgrade most. So what im saying, if you cant afford the $55 extra then get a worse GPU and upgrade it later  (also, that mobo supports core 2 quad, so if u ever want to upgrade it...)

I reckon an X1650XT with a C2D would be better than the X2 and X1950GT.

X1650XT (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814142090)

Just my input


----------



## tkpenalty (May 21, 2007)

Um 1k for that system? You serial? Something like that from australia would cost around 1k.


----------



## ex_reven (May 21, 2007)

Tell your dad that HE's the amateur.
The cheapest parts are usually located online. And its only ever noobs that get ripped off by websites and scams. Huge online sites are always associated with a store, warehouse etc anyway. Tell him newegg is the microsoft of the American hardware market


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 21, 2007)

Hah, Dell may be cheap. But their components are kind of shit, For starters most their Basic computers feature RUBBISH On-Board Graphics, If your thinking of gaming, You'd need to spend quite a bit, I'd recommend a Core 2 Duo CPU and Like a Ati Radeon X1950 or Nivdia 8800 GTX for extreme gaming . Maybe even a Intel QX6800, Depending on how much your serious about gaming, Bear in mind what ever CPU you choose you'll probably want something that overclocks well.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 22, 2007)

Thank you for all your replies...It convinced my mom, yet to hear from my dad though...

Also, yeah well, it may be expensive and unreasonably priced but it's still better than what I can get at retail for the same price so I'm O.K with that.  

Maybe once I get a lot better at stuff like this, I'll be able to save a bit more money...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 22, 2007)

I dare your father to argue with five different companies (TrustE, Verisign, BBB, ATW, and Inc500) that verify the authenticity and security of Newegg.

I have easily spent at least one thousand dollars at Newegg over the past two years, and would not be surprised at all if I have spent more. I've gotten everything I've paid for within THREE business days of ordering it. And when something dies? Assuming it wasn't my fault, I could ship it back to Newegg, and they would either give me a full refund or a brand new part (or it's equivalent). 

And if your father claims all those security companies are BS? I'd like him to explain how the likes of Amazon.com (or .co.uk, depending on where you live), Barnesandnoble.com, and Ebay get millions (perhaps billions) of satisfied customers and dollars in profit every year. 

Verisign is the company that ALL banks featuring online banking have to get certified by. 


Sorry if I sound a little angry/defensive, I do not like being called an amateur after I've built three computers.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 22, 2007)

One more thing. Once you get that widescreen monitor of yours, and you start gaming, things might look a wee bit stretched. 

If you want a frequently updated guide on how to keep all your games looking kick-ass and wide-screen, then take a look at Widescreengamingforum.com.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 22, 2007)

I've bought over $2000 worth of PC stuff off of newegg.  ALL OF IT WAS GOOD and ARRIVED WITHING 3 days (business).  Your dad needs to do his research, he is wrong.  There is a chance things come DOA, but that happens everywhere.  

And I agree with Zek's vista recommendation, futuretech = good.  *for steam games meh


----------



## Ketxxx (May 22, 2007)

NewbieBuilder said:


> *Motherboard* - Intel® BOXDG965WHMKR Intel® G965 Express
> Socket LGA775 ATX Motherboard - $134
> 
> *CPU* -
> ...



Mobo: Gigabyte DS3 (if you want to stick with the 965 chipset and want to OC) or the Abit AW9D MAX if you want a good all-rounder and have unofficial support for SLi. IMO the Abit is the better choice, clocks well, uses only solid state capacitors (MUCH more reliable) and will OC rather nice too.

CPU: E4400, same as the E4300, only it uses a 10x multiplier, which is much more favourable 

RAM: GEIL 2x1GB DDR2-800. 4-4-4 timings as standard, and you can run up to 2.4v through them. Cheap as chips @ $104 and this kit will OC rather nicely.

Graphics: minimum a X1950Pro

PSU: 600w Rosewill very solid and reliable unit with a good spec for its price.

Sound: use onboard, its not THAT bad 70-80% of the time these days, a good set of speakers make a much more noticable difference.

HDD: WD Caviar 250GB Awesome HDD, fast, reliable, NCQ, 16MB cache, SATA2, a true swiss army knife in the HDD world.

OS: Get XP Pro, XP Home sucks.

That should set you right


----------



## Pinchy (May 22, 2007)

lol Ket he has a budget ...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 22, 2007)

That stuff isnt that expensive  plus he said himself he wants to game, and he cant game on shit  besides, go to the egg and total my spec up, its not that much more


----------



## Pinchy (May 22, 2007)

yeah i know, but when you only got 1k, you only got 1k 

Im just saying the "extra" stuff that isnt worth it...like the E4400 over the E4300, not worth it when your on a budget ...id rather get the E4300 and get a better graphics card 

BUT, i do agree with ur RAM/Mobo/GFX choice 


DS3 mobo, that 4-4-4 GEIL RAM (need good RAM to OC a conroe ) and the X1950GT/PRO or better


----------



## Ketxxx (May 22, 2007)

Ahh but the E4400 is worth it over the E4300, as it costs very little extra, is a bit faster, has that 10x multi over the E43 9x multi, and the higher multi allows a lower FSB and RAM clock to attain a faster OC without actually pushing the mobo and RAM so much to breaking point 

eg: 400x10 = 4GHz on the E44, 400x9 on the E43 only nets you 3.6GHz, meaning you would need to run a rather high FSB and RAM clock, and basically bepushing the mobo and possibly RAM to breaking point to get 4GHz, where the 10x multi on the E44 actually gives a realistic shot @ 4GHz.


----------



## Pinchy (May 22, 2007)

How big is the price diff over in the USA? Its almost a $50 over here in Australia, thats why I dont think its worth it, even for the extra multi.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 22, 2007)

Diff is like £10 in the UK between the two, so in the US the diff is probably like $15


----------



## Pinchy (May 22, 2007)

Ahh fair enough...that would be worth it


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 22, 2007)

Thanks zekrah for the extra help, I'm going to start building 3-4 weeks from now =D...

And, Ket, I probably will switch the PSU, HDD and Ram...

The ram that zekrah chose for me apparently doesn't work if you don't set the voltage to 1.9 (which I don't want to experiment with). =D

And the PSU is a nice bargain, I just hope I know what I'm doing by getting 50 more watts, and 10 dollars less than the mushy. The HDD is 10 dollars more with 90 more gb...Nice flip flop O-o...


----------



## zekrahminator (May 22, 2007)

The G.Skill RAM works with that motherboard I reccomended without issue, if it didn't, my main computer wouldn't be working .


----------



## bruins004 (May 22, 2007)

If you need help with a new build just take a look here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30822

Should help get you started.


----------



## dstaiti (May 24, 2007)

*Convincing Your Father*

Also, tell you father that if he is an American Express card holder, he get extra protection.  American Express will warrenty electronic purchases (like those made on Newegg) and they will take refunds if there is defective merchandise.

If your father is worried that they are a non-reputable company, American Express also has the added benefit of having THE best fraud protection and customer-biased dispute resolution anywhere.

I personally am an amateur builder and 35 years old.  If it helps credibility with your father, I'm also a vascular surgeon!  I bought ALL of my components on Newegg about a month ago and they were 100% safe.  In addition, I'm an amateur builder but I got EXPERT level advice, help and suggestions from the people on this site.

Now that I've found this site and built a computer on my own, I would NEVER buy retail again.  ALSO, if you ever have a problem with the computer once you build it, the tech support you can find on this site is 20x better then what you'll get for $80 a call to Dell.

This site is fantastic and Newegg is great.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 24, 2007)

dstaiti said:


> Also, tell you father that if he is an American Express card holder, he get extra protection.  American Express will warrenty electronic purchases (like those made on Newegg) and they will take refunds if there is defective merchandise.
> 
> If your father is worried that they are a non-reputable company, American Express also has the added benefit of having THE best fraud protection and customer-biased dispute resolution anywhere.
> 
> ...



AMEX is just awsome.  my mom's credit card number got stolen once (google checkout sucks btw) and AMEX instantly gave her a new card number, and dealt with google themself.  also, i haven't hard anything about newegg's checkout either.


----------



## dstaiti (May 24, 2007)

*American Express is KING*

For you young and old posters alike, while I know that this isn't a credit card review site, you should all know that AMEX is the best.

I carry a Visa card which I only use at retail stores who don't accept Amex.  The reason they are as great as they are is that they charge merchants a higher per transaction fee then Visa or Master.  For the consumer, the benefit is that you get unparalleled customer service.  I too had my Amex number compromised once.  They issued a new card and number and overnighted the new cards to me at their cost.  When travelling to a conference, I ran out of cash and my atm card wouldn't work.  I called Amex -- "no problem sir, just go to any atm machine and use the following pin number and you can withdraw cash... because you are a valued customer we will also waive the transaction fee"

The extra warrenty is great for anybody on this site.  You have to pay your amex bill every month, which ensures you won't spend $$$ you don't have, but it should be your primary card!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 24, 2007)

Oh, and quick thing Ket... 

This guy is looking for long-term operating power and gaming stability, having a focus on overclocking isn't exactly the best approach, especially at $1200 .


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> and it's hard to argue with free shipping on Rosewill cases, which are surprisingly well built.



lol, did you just get a job for promoting rosewill cases


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

YAY! 100th post!


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

Flamingsupernova said:


> lol, did you just get a job for promoting rosewill cases



 No, I'm saying that from personal experience. I payed $40 expecting a box of thin sheet metal to show up at my doorstep. I got a quiet, well built case that had plenty of space/ventilation and was easy to work with. 

I'm definitely using more Rosewill cases in the future . 

But not the power supplies, I hear those go up in a day .


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 28, 2007)

kewl. well i live in australia, and i dont think theyre here..yet


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey people, it's about a month now, and happy me. I love being asian and getting money on family reunions, I got 400 dollars!!!  So, I decided to try and find some better parts....Care to take a look?

Sigma Luna Case - $90

Maxtor 320gb HDD - $70

LiteOn DVD Drive - $34

ViewSonic 20" Widescreen Monitor - $200 -> $180 Mail-in rebate

12' DVI-D M to M - $9 The monitor doesn't come with the DVI-D cable...

Gigabyte 6100 Motherboard - $80

Sapphire x1950pro 512mb - $175 -> $155 Mail-in rebate

Rosewill 600w PSU - $75

Cyber Acoustics 4.1 Black Speakers - $28

Microsoft Keyboard and Mouse - $22

Ethernet cable... I need help with this

G. Skill 2GB (2 x 1gb) - $85

Microsoft XP Pro - $140

Aero Cool 120mm Fan - $15

Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (65w) 
+
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi - $180

CS:Source - $28 I want a game toooooo... =]...


Total $1191

Grand Total $1340-ish

Umm...Some of these items maybe be completely absurd and are a stupid choice and you may think in your mind that I'm a total idiot but o.k that's fine...Just help me out then. Tell me what you think I should trash and what I should get.

Oh and, for the ethernet cable I have no idea what to get.

Edit : aha...I accidently posted it without all the links...


----------



## Kursah (Jun 24, 2007)

What are your plans with this build? OC? Gaming? General use?

I recommend you do some more researching on those components and also research their closest competitors so you know you can get the best bang for your buck. Looks to be a decent build, but without your goals for this system, hard saying if you're getting the right stuff or not.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah, right sorry sorry, this computer is meant for gaming and I spent a month checking these parts and thats what I came up with, I just wanted some feed back from you guys.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 24, 2007)

Spill the beans!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

@NewbieBuilder

I wouldn't get the Maxtor drive, personally. Get the Seagate instead. More Cache, more platter density, faster and a better warranty.
*Seagate Barracuda 320GB:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140


As for ram, and since Mail in Rebates seem ok with you, try these instead. Geil PC-6400, but at CAS 4 timings, instead of CAS5 on the G.Skill(There's also a CAS4 G.Skill kit for $5 more than the one you picked out)
*GeIL:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144062
*G.Skill:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231087


I also suggest this mobo instead, the Biostar TForce 550, both cheaper AND a much better overclocker. More than a few people have their Brisbane core X2 3600+ at 3Ghz or more with them. 
*Biostar TForce 550:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138026


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 24, 2007)

For the ram, I would like to ask what is the difference between cas5 and cas4...As I have no idea what they are could you explain.

And, goodness 3Ghz+? I have never overclocked before so I'm going to have to do some reading if I want to overclock... Not sure if I should get that MB or not

I'm going to have a look over the stuff you recommended, I will definitely change the hdd though


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

CAS4 has a lower latency than CAS5, so it performs better. Less delay between commands.

And definitely get the Biostar, there are many here that can help you to overclock. Myself included. My Brisbane is at 3Ghz as well.

That said, you may want to get this cpu instead, and save some money for a better video card and/or better cpu cooling. Get this and overclock it, and it will be faster than the 4600+ you picked, and like I said, we can walk you thru it.
*Athlon 64 X2 3600+ Brisbane:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103036

And for a good cheap cpu cooler.
*Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125

Grand total $89, which leaves you with $25 extra to spend elsewhere.

I actually also found a better video card for you for about the same price.
* SAPPHIRE Radeon X1950XT 256MB:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102067

Spend the extra $25 on the PSU, like this one, perhaps.
*OCZ StealthXStream 600W:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 24, 2007)

Goodness...1.9 ghz to 3 ghz? Never knew that could be done... You're definitely going to have to walk me through this...I am pretty skeptical that I can even overclock that high...

And, wow thats a nice graphics card, although, reading the reviews it runs pretty hot...

Also, what is the difference between that psu and the one I currently chose?

O.K, yeah...It's $10 more but hey, if it'll run at 3ghz I'm fine with that...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

NewbieBuilder said:


> Goodness...1.9 ghz to 3 ghz? Never knew that could be done... You're definitely going to have to walk me through this...I am pretty skeptical that I can even overclock that high...
> 
> And, wow thats a nice graphics card, although, reading the reviews it runs pretty hot...
> 
> ...


It may not run all the way to 3Ghz, but it will likely get close. Even if it doesn't make it, it is almost guaranteed to run higher than the 4600+ you originally chose. Either way, it's less money for better performance.

The psu I chose for you supports more power on the 12v line, right where you want it most, and is generally of a higher quality.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah ic...thank you for your input...I'm ordering my parts tomorrow and if anyone else has any suggestion or comments to add please do so! And actually it isn't cheaper x]..you raised my price by $10 so I probably won't be getting that other psu although, if the one right now can't run it then I guess I will just have to buy it then.

Man, it's going to be a pain in the ass with all those mail-in rebates............


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 24, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> No, I'm saying that from personal experience. I payed $40 expecting a box of thin sheet metal to show up at my doorstep. I got a quiet, well built case that had plenty of space/ventilation and was easy to work with.
> 
> I'm definitely using more Rosewill cases in the future .
> 
> But not the power supplies, I hear those go up in a day .



I got a rosewill 500w psu and have been using it for more than a year with no problems!


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 25, 2007)

Hopefully mines will last at least a year and will continue working after a year...

Ahaha...Due to my lack of experience and doubtfulness in my own ability, I'm going to stick with my original build, thank you for your input though.......I am just extremely afraid I might regret this, especially since it's my first build...


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 25, 2007)

Crap...I press quote instead of edit...it's a bit hot and I'm a bit tired... ><


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Rosewill PSU's... I have a 550w PSU from them and it's pretty decent.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, all is fine and well if you don't want to overclock, but I suggest the better ram and video card at least.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, just ordered my parts 2 hours ago...

So if it takes 1-2 days for processing and 3 days for shipping...it'll be here by thursday or friday right...or am I wrong and it's going to come on wednesday...

I'm bad with dates o-o''...


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry for being late (maybe too late).
I do not post on the weekends, but here is a useful guide I put together ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30822 ).

Well I hope you can learn some basics from this.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally my parts are here, time to start building! Is it normal to be extremely hyper?


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 30, 2007)

Have fun and take your time!!!


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol, isn't this awesome? My psu is dead =]...Never will i buy from rosewill for psu's


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 30, 2007)

What happened did it go up in smoke?


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

I decided to give it a test run, so I plugged it into the wall and hit the switch.....Nothing happened...So, I remove the psu from the case and go to another room, since I was suspecting the plug there was dead...Same deal, fan doesn't even move or budge...Going to go to Fry's and buy myself an Antec psu...


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

You did have it (the PSU) actually plugged into the mobo right ?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 30, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> You did have it (the PSU) actually plugged into the mobo right ?



along with the power button connection?   sorry, just felt like copying ex reven, but seriously....you did do those, and you probably want to try a new psu just in case anyways.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

And remember folks, you need to turn on the psu AND press the power button ...

O.K I will now demote myself from newbie to dumbass...Hey you guys, I'm having trouble...when i press the power button it turns on then turns off immediately...Although, if I hold the power button down the computer continues to run and gives me one beep before shutting down...

Edit: I don't know what the hell I did but now I just press the button and it stays on..although still only one  beep is that ok?


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 30, 2007)

The beep is ok I think it just means it couldn't find something like ram cpu or whatever. someone correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

mello_newf said:


> The beep is ok I think it just means it couldn't find something like ram cpu or whatever. someone correct me if i'm wrong...



Something like that.
What hardware do you actually have installed?

You need minimum:
Mobo
PSU
RAM
CPU
Keyboard

to get into bios

PS - DW about being a dumbass, we all did this at some point in our lives. Its exciting to get the system going as soon as possible without actually reading the manual when your building for the first time. This is where the majority of mistakes occur. At least you didnt try to start up without having a heatsink on the cpu.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

OK I HAVE A HUGE PROBLEM, the hdd drive will not fit into the casing! I have to use brute force on it to get it 2/3's of the way through I am already worried that the hdd wont even run but this is one hell of a tough problem I need serious help


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 30, 2007)

can you take a pic of it?


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Right away, I will be back


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I hope they help...


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

What is stopping it?

If your drive bays have clips on them, make sure you "unlock" them before sliding the drive in.
If it screws in, then we may have a problem...i dont see why it shouldnt fit though

Cant see pics btw


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the clip unlocked...There is only one clip...


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

What does the manual say?


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 30, 2007)

what part is stopping the drive from sliding into place?


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

I have completely no clue...-__-''

And, which manual?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

You didnt get a user manual with the case?
It should tell you how to insert drives.
If you didnt get one check the manufacturer website, they usually have one there.


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 30, 2007)

well if it's a 3.5'' drive it should fit. Are you putting it in backwards... lol


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Case manual is shit, the site doesn't quiet help either...

You could try to look for something...http://www.sigmaproduct.com/home.htm


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Show me what is "backwards" and what is "rightward"


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

whats the model of your case?


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 30, 2007)

The normal way to mount a hard drive is for the cables for the hard drive to face the motherboard; the "backwards" way would be to mount it with the cable side facing the front of the case (apply the same principle for cases that normally mount hd's facing the side panel)


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Sigma Luna Type W

And, I know I'm mounting it correctly, it wouldn't work any other way...DAMN this is such bull ><


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

I couldnt find a manual...
With the clips are you unlatching and sliding?
If you pull the clip upwards can you slide it along where the drive goes in? Maybe you need to do that.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Fixed it, some kinda bullshit covering like the pop out casing for those dvd/cd drive bays, I had to use force to get it out but it slides right in..I'm starting to hate this case


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

Another problem, or well need of solution....

I have a sapphire x1950xt and i wanna switch the vga cooler with an accelero...Although, when i removed the heatsink some thermal paste was already on the gpu. It probably isn't melted but it's just there...How would I remove that, or do I not have to?


----------



## mello_newf (Jun 30, 2007)

Does the accelero come with paste? if so just wipe the paste off you gpu with something like a paper towel and apply the paste that came with the accelero.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 30, 2007)

You definately need paste between the Accelero and the GPU, so if you didnt buy any thermal paste and none came with the accelero, I wouldnt change it yet.

If you do have thermal paste handy, wipe the old paste away. Clean the surface with something high in alcohol content (>90% i think is reccomended). I found that methylated spirits on a cotton bud made it easy to clean. Wait til the metho evaporates (only takes a couple of minutes) and then apply the new paste.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 30, 2007)

awesome thanks


----------



## bacardi9966 (Aug 13, 2007)

i love being asian too =D look at my build.

got everything from newegg ;]]]]]


----------



## pt (Aug 13, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> i love being asian too =D look at my build.
> 
> got everything from newegg ;]]]]]



a rich asian


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 13, 2007)

pt said:


> a rich asian



Very rich, I'm not that rich and I'm asian.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Aug 13, 2007)

haha bday present. =D $2,500+ build

well it took me awhile to get the parts. i got the 2 8800s for my bday but boght everything esle.

i work at honda of elk grove =]


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2007)

so how is your new rig running?????


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 13, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> haha bday present. =D $2,500+ build
> 
> well it took me awhile to get the parts. i got the 2 8800s for my bday but boght everything esle.
> 
> i work at honda of elk grove =]



You work at Honda of elk grove and you get a bday present?  Either you're a really lucky young kid, or you got a nice boss, or something.  Ps, mind giving me some money?   j/k of course.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Aug 13, 2007)

haha im 18. and i wanted a 8800ultra so my dad got me one, and so did my friend. lmao soo yea i put them in sli


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 13, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> haha im 18. and i wanted a 8800ultra so my dad got me one, and so did my friend. lmao soo yea i put them in sli



Jesus, someone remind me to go and get a job at a dealership when I turn 18.  You got nice parents....8800 ultra, hell I get like $200, tops.  I had to get a scholarship for this laptop....which makes me think that my next computer isn't coming till I go to college .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Jesus, someone remind me to go and get a job at a dealership when I turn 18.  You got nice parents....8800 ultra, hell I get like $200, tops.  I had to get a scholarship for this laptop....which makes me think that my next computer isn't coming till I go to college .



haha when i was 18 i preferred not to work. i liked hanging out with my friends and my parents just gave me some cash if i wanted to go out. they told me i had my entire life to work. now that im 27 i can say they were right. put off going to work AS LONG AS YOU CAN! most people work just so they can own fancy things. im telling you it is rarely worth it. even if you find something you really enjoy doing work is still stressful. it will compete with your friends and when you get older your wife and kids. of course i never got the top notch PC stuff since i hardly worked but looking back i did the right thing.


----------

